# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Software requests

## propologist

With the new software update they have added the pause and stop function. Thank you ! 

Can we get the option to control how many scan/steps that will be made/scanned. This would help for some models. 

So far I am extremely happy with the scanner.

----------


## 24c

I'm doing free scanning at the moment, and I wish there was an EDIT tab or UNDO function. 
I made a mistake not recognising part of my lazy susan, and that's on the first scan, so consequently when it gets shelled or meshed it's going to ruin things.
I understand to draw round unwanted areas, you hold down the shift key and left mouse, but I haven't found a key combination to delete the selection.
It might be nice to have a pre-complete button, so you can save the scanned data without meshing it. I'm also wondering if I edit or removed the first scan data from the "working set" of files I can see, then that might not mesh the bad area. It's also a pity ( I don't know how to) you can't delete part of the model if you spot a mistake afterwards, but before you complete.

EDIT... Small workaround (for me) if you see your mistake and it has the option to *Align*, accept this option to do the alignment manually, and then click on *Delete* *Model* from the next window. It will revert back, so just press *Continue* to rescan from the previous position.

Make sense to anyone else?
Mike

----------


## 24c

Hi 

More feature requests, please don't take this the wrong way. I only have 1920x1200 pixels on my active screen, so I don't know if there any other "buttons" below, but I'm pretty sure there isn't.
Definitely really liking the scanner, but the software and its layout is way too clunky, and could be better. I'm not your typical user, as have spent half a life being a "creative", worked on user interfaces, and so always asking questions.  :Smile: 

1. i'd like to see a more consistent top menu and maximise my screen space (yes I know it's just one line), so something like *Shining 3D* or *EinScan -S* | *File* | *Edit* | *View?* | *Scan* *|* *3DKER* | *Help*.  Under the *EinScan-S* or *Shining 3D* tab you might have the *About,* under the* File* tab you could have *New*, *Open*, *Save*, *Save As* or *Export*, under the *Edit* tab, would be* Undo* & *Redo*. 
2. I'd like to see floating windows, that could be resized, and I don't need to see a alignment splash screen all the time, but opening a calibration window when you select *Scan*>*Calibration* would be useful. *View* might be a fit to screen, zoom option, it might also add tick box options for possible floating windows, like Left & Right cameras, the current scan window. I don't need such big camera windows, I'd rather like a bigger main window, so I can check the auto alignment without zooming in and out like I have to do at the moment. Some of this is because I'm using a letterbox 17" laptop screen, but I think the workflow can be improved.
3. Under *Scan* you'd have *Turntable* or *Free-Scan*, but also *Calibration,* and maybe some other options. 

Whilst I've been free scanning, trying to undo has been an issue, but Delete Model works most times, and you have to be vigilant to not let odd areas get into the scans. Also I'd like to start a scan *Project* under say *File>New Project* and that way I could save my free scans in this area. I could stop scanning, and return to it, by opening this project file again, and adding to it later. 
I'd also like to be able to export the raw data, that I can see before it gets meshed, this way you could do bigger sized objects...although I can do that now.  :Smile: 

That'll do for the moment.
Anybody else want to chime in?
Mike

----------


## 24c

Another suggestion... you're doing a free scan and you've rotated the model window to double check the auto alignment, and press *Continue*. Next time the scanner finishes its next pass you've got to rotate the model again.
IIt'd be nice, if the software wouldn't do this, but leave it where it was, as usually you next pass will be in the same area.
Worst case, in the *View* drop down you could have a small trackball navigation window, like you get on most CAD packages to speed up movement.

Undo the *View*, drop down, you could have a *History* or tree like window, or a subset within the *Scan* tab, that you could use to take out bad scans. I just noticed later down the line, after I shad canned and continued, I had a stripey scan, and it has left a texture on the model. I think it was caused by not enough background light, but I've just done another and after boosting the light levels it has come back.. there's always *Next*>*Align*>*Delete* *Model*  :Smile: 

Mike

----------


## 24c

Hmm, looks like Shining 3D have a lot of these features in their other software... 
Just seen this video, and as always late to the party on this. I'd sort of discovered, through practice and observation, ways of getting better scans, and in the first minute, it tells you more. 
These tips could be added to the *Help* menu

https://youtu.be/6gK2rTzJK5E

Anybody else seen some better ones? I did look at there AutoScan Dental unit video, and it has the same alignment dots technique, and the 2 axis rotation, mimics what I realised prior to reading some of the posts... an articulating boom tripod would be really useful.

Mike
PS Also as scanning a larger project takes time, and light levels fluctuate, it'd be nice to be able to change the light, medium, dark etc settings during a scan project. For example, I started another scan last night, and this morning the sun coming through the window, means I have to mask these out as they are causing over exposure red patches.

----------


## eTraxx

I would like a litte separation between the "Continue" and "Complete" buttons. A few times i wasn't careful enough with the cursor and cliked the "Complete" button .. there is plenty of space

----------


## 24c

Thank you for your response Rebecca,

I understand that the Einscan-S is targeted at 3D printer users, but I didn't at the time of purchase. I just looked at the specifications and price point, and thought it was worth a try.
I am not disappointed with the scanner (some bits aren't very well thought out-design wise), as the quality of the scans is very good.

I am also not your target audience, as I want to scan for CNC, so machine objects from solid material (aluminium), so I really excited you are looking at an Einscan-Pro

However, the software although useable, is far from ideal. There are some basic omissions and the screen navigation is non standard from a "Western" perspective and doesn't conform to normal computer software UI guidelines. There is a poor top menu function, as well as no default dialog buttons, so you have to keep using the mouse to click on them.

I am not being critical, it's just friendly feedback, and I used the Dental software as an example of where the workflow is better thought out. If you improve the software experience and make it more normal, then 3D printer users will find it easier, and your market will grow.

At the moment, comments elsewhere, say the Einscan -S is a good scanner, software is a little buggy & crude.

Here's some examples of other 3D scanning software, not necessarily for white light scanning, but you'll get the idea, how others do it.

http://skanect.occipital.com

http://reconstructme.net

http://www.kscan3d.com

Lastly, some excellent 3D printing software, which if you are targeting scan to print, you might like to consider the operations required to get cleaner prints, and how better scans can simplify the process.

https://www.simplify3d.com

Mike

----------


## Rebecca

Hi Mike, 
Really appreciate. We will work to improve according to your suggestions, which are really helpful. Try to make the Einscan-S a cost effective scanner to users in more application, but not just for 3d printing. When Einscan-Pro is ready, we will also inform you. 

Thank you very much.

----------


## propologist

Hi,
 So the new automatic turntable remover is nice , But it removes to much of the object on the turntable. I did a scan yesterday and it removed about 9mm from the bottom object scanned.

----------


## neveroddoreven

I just got up and running, and I also see the turntable automatic removal feature shaving off around 9mm of my objects where they rest on the turntable.  Is there a way to turn this off, or to calibrate the removal plane?

----------


## 24c

Gys,

Have you recalibrated the scanner for the turntable? It happened to me, on one of my test parts, and it took about 30mm off the base, but I thought this was due to an overhang, and the software couldn't resolve the mesh, created by the shadows.
i recalibrate the scanner on the template and it was better. 
v1.5 is more aggressive than v1.4

Mike

----------

